# 07 tahoe door panel



## crhannah (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm having a little trouble getting my rear door panels off for a new speaker install. I've only had this truck for about a month and wanted to know if anyone had any links or pics of how to remove the rear door panels properly.

I've removed a few of the covers and one bolt behind the door handle but there still seems to be a lot of resistance.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jun 21, 2008)

On my co-workers 08 Suburban, I was told that I would have to "lift up" on the door panel once I had the small handfull of bolts taken out. I spent almost an hour trying to get the stupid door panel off without breaking anything. I finally got out my pry tool, and a flashlight, and I found that you don't "pull up" on the door panel, you "pull out" on it. It is held on by "pins" and you pull the panel straight out off of the door frame to release them. I'm not sure if this is the same for an 07, or not. Get out a flashlight and pry the bottom back corner of the door away until you can just shine your flashlight into the door interior. If there are "pins", there will be one right near that corner, and you will see it. If there are "pins", then gently/firmly pull the door panel straight away from the door, and the pin will pop off. If you don't see any pins, then you probably lift the panel straight up towards the sky. Good Luck, and I hope this helps.


----------

